# show me your drop/ suspension



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

looking for suspension ideas... post pictures of your ride height and let me know your setup please. 

thanks :beer: 

-John


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

H&R Sport with Koni FSDs... before and after shot... 












p.s. get yourself some coilovers though.... you'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

koni coils


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Euro S Line Springs


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

subarusk1 what suspension are you on right now?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Rogerthat said:


> Euro S Line Springs


 

Duuuude .... get the fat chicks out of the trunk!!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

Rogerthat said:


> Euro S Line Springs


 really? 
you seem really low


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

He's on air... just seems ashamed to admit it... :laugh:


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

A3Performance said:


> subarusk1 what suspension are you on right now?


 Koni coilovers


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

sh**ty pic..haven't done a proper shoot since i got the blackout grille  

Bilstein Shocks & Neuspeed Sport Springs 

-- 

BTW, if i did it over again, i would go with CO's... 

(p.s. -- funny how every car on this page is facing left)


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

euro sline springs as well 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Presns3 said:


> euro sline springs as well
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


  
congratz on the stp3.... 
man this wheel is made for a3


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

where is a good place to acquire these euro s-line springs?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Presns3 said:


> euro sline springs as well
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


 i think these are a downgrade from the last two sets you had on the car, still looks pretty ill though man. 



oh and Vmaxx Dampening Adjustable coils. I will be getting different front springs soon to go lower as these are bottomed out at the moment.


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

how much do the euro s line springs lower the car? and where would be the place to buy them? i am considering Stasis coilovers at this point or a mild-drop spring set...


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

jmass said:


> how much do the euro s line springs lower the car? and where would be the place to buy them? i am considering Stasis coilovers at this point or a mild-drop spring set...


 Just get the Koni coilovers. Stasis are just Konis that have been rebranded and set from the factory to the "optimum" settings (per Stasis) for your car. Save the money and just get the Koni coils to begin with. I am running Koni sport springs/shocks and while it is a nice drop and the ride is pretty good, I would be happier if I had just gone with coilovers to begin with.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

HPA shs coilovers 

Will be changing it up a bit to raceland coilovers soon


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

eurotuned00 said:


> HPA shs coilovers
> 
> Will be changing it up a bit to raceland coilovers soon


 raceland? really? 
I was thinking about those, but aren't they the ebay coilovers 
and although they are surprisingly not bad, wouldn't a regular name brand one (such as HPA) be better?


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

eurotuned00 said:


> HPA shs coilovers
> 
> Will be changing it up a bit to raceland coilovers soon


 I would rock the HPA any day before the racelands! :screwy:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

NYCameron said:


> raceland? really?
> I was thinking about those, but aren't they the ebay coilovers
> and although they are surprisingly not bad, wouldn't a regular name brand one (such as HPA) be better?


 I have a couple of buddys thathave raceland coilovers on mkv and mvi gti's and the ride is pretty good for the price, i really like my current coilovers but id like to go about 1/2 inch lower or perhaps a bit more 
But my hpa coilover dont go lower, im as low as they can possibly go, thats why im looking into the racelands, also i dont want to pay 1k or more for another set of coilovers


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

eurotuned00 said:


> I have a couple of buddys thathave raceland coilovers on mkv and mvi gti's and the ride is pretty good for the price, i really like my current coilovers but id like to go about 1/2 inch lower or perhaps a bit more
> But my hpa coilover dont go lower, im as low as they can possibly go, thats why im looking into the racelands, also i dont want to pay 1k or more for another set of coilovers


 I see... 
DIBS


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

NYCameron said:


> I see...
> DIBS


 X10


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

eurotuned00 said:


> I have a couple of buddys thathave raceland coilovers on mkv and mvi gti's and the ride is pretty good for the price, i really like my current coilovers but id like to go about 1/2 inch lower or perhaps a bit more
> But my hpa coilover dont go lower, im as low as they can possibly go, thats why im looking into the racelands, also i dont want to pay 1k or more for another set of coilovers


 did you remove your helper springs in the front? or your locking collars in the back


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

eurotuned00 said:


> I have a couple of buddys thathave raceland coilovers on mkv and mvi gti's and the ride is pretty good for the price, i really like my current coilovers but id like to go about 1/2 inch lower or perhaps a bit more
> But my hpa coilover dont go lower, im as low as they can possibly go, thats why im looking into the racelands, also i dont want to pay 1k or more for another set of coilovers


 raceland???? just cut your springs, same result 

youll miss the ride from the hpa (KW)...and honestly you dont need an extra 0.5 inch, it looks good now


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

Rogerthat said:


> Euro S Line Springs


 
That car sucks.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Presns3 said:


> did you remove your helper springs in the front? or your locking collars in the back


No helper springs up front,


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

TackeeA3 said:


> That car sucks.


I see wat you did there...

gotta admit ^^^ car needs moar low


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

Cut stock springs... :facepalm:


----------

